# How do you mount an elephant?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Riding a horse freaks me out. Riding an elephant was insane. A horse might buck but my elephant tore down whole trees while I was riding on his head. On a positive note, I got some good photos.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I've never tried it. But I would think you would need a ladder first. And lots of courage. :mrgreen: 

I have seen most of your post and links here. Great work! And you are living the dream. 8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool mattinthewild. I love your videos. Keep them coming!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sure there is some kind of show in Vegas involving an elephant and....... Cool video as usual. :mrgreen:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I wonder if we can take an elefant to tijuana and replace the donkey?!?!?! Hmmmmmm...

Cool stuff Matt. Really enjoyed the one you have posted so far.


----------

